# Working on a comic: Looking for your opinion



## shirogu5 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Currently I am working on a comic series called Eziagoth. This series takes place in a dark fantasy world inspired from celtic and scandinavian folklore and mythology. The continent Dawnmoore starts to plunge in a big war between the different tribes and civilisations that inhabit it. The rise of this war starts with a nomadic ruler, which is on the rise. This ruler wants to unite the continent with an iron fist, to strengthen it against outside threats and wants to rule all under one ideology to strive for his view of progress. Those who resist the new rule, will be crushed and erased.

In the first comic of the series, the protagonists are hunting in new territory for food. During their hunting expedition they stumble on an ancient unknown altar and relics. They decide to bring a runic stone of the altar with them for examination, believing it might help them understand their new territory better. Little do they know that this runic stone holds mysterious powers, and is sought-after by other beings and people..

The first novel I am working on is therefore called 'Eziagoth - Call of the Rune'.

This is the first comic I am working on, I look to improve as much as possible on comic and story writing/drawing during the progress of making this. The thing that could help me improve the most, is your honest opinion on what you think of my work sofar.

If you are interested, and want to take some of your time to read through my current progress, you can do this here (it's currently 27 pages):
www.furaffinity.net: Eziagoth - Call Of The Rune - Page 1 by shirogu5

For those who do, thank you very much for your time and effort in advance, I appreciate it a lot 

You can check out more on my FA profile in general if you are interested:
Userpage of shirogu5 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Here are some examples of comic pages and characters featured in the comic:















Adalsteinn, the village craftsman





Dikato, Village leader and Moon Shaman.


----------



## YusaTehSmolRaccoonUwU (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh! This is really good! I LOVE MYTHOLOGY! I look forward to seeing more from this comic in the future!


----------



## shirogu5 (Mar 19, 2020)

YusaTehSmolRaccoonUwU said:


> Oh! This is really good! I LOVE MYTHOLOGY! I look forward to seeing more from this comic in the future!


Thank you so much! I will try my best


----------



## mangomango (May 15, 2020)

That's awesome! I like your style


----------



## shirogu5 (May 16, 2020)

mangomango said:


> That's awesome! I like your style


Hey! Thank you very much, I appreciate that a lot  I am glad to know you like it!


----------



## Miigo (May 18, 2020)

I just wanna point out that I really like the way you shade !! The last panel especially looks stunning


----------



## shirogu5 (May 18, 2020)

Miigo said:


> I just wanna point out that I really like the way you shade !! The last panel especially looks stunning


Thanks a lot  I am very happy to know that you like this style of shading I am working with. I do try to keep improving every single day and I hope to make things look even better. Currently I am doing a lot of conceptwork to flesh out the world and story before I continue my comic, but I can't wait to make new pages again, haha.

I post most of the work I have in progress on the art and illustration forum, maybe you are interested to have a peek:
forums.furaffinity.net: Sketchbook: - Shirogu5's artwork

If you have any questions or have perhaps some points of feedback, they are very welcome! I love to talk with people!


----------



## Anna (Jul 2, 2020)

I think that would be very interesting


----------



## shirogu5 (Jul 3, 2020)

Anna said:


> I think that would be very interesting


Thank you! I am glad you think so  I hope to finish up the script these holidays, then I get back to work drawing the pages!


----------

